# Can You Imagine?



## 105637 (Jul 5, 2007)

We are now in our 5th month of touring europe and are having a great time!
We did develop a problem with our truma boiler in our Hobby which obviously needed sorting with the cold weather.
We followed the advice from Gaspode...thanks Ken, and headed over to Germany to Hobby dealers...ERNST at Ettenheim.
They were very helpful and efficient....however their technician was unable to rectify our Truma although he had dealt with several other little matters that we also needed dealing with.
They knew that it was important to fix the heating so they contacted a Truma technician who was based in Strasbourg, 45 mins away.
It ended up with us going to see him at his home address on his day off.
He dealt with us on the spot and sorted everything out for us.
Can you imagine getting that sort of service in the UK?
Thanks for the original advice...and we can ceretainly recommend going over to Germany....we are still there..enjoying the snow.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thats the kind of person who SHOULD be invited to come live in UK !


----------

